# AK - RED, Blue, Green Carpets.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....Psssst.....Aqautic Kingdom received a shipment from Sri Lanka. Fat anemones (Haddoni).....

2 RED Carpet Anemones
1 Blue Carpet Anemone
Several Rich Green/Neon Carpet Anemones.....


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

small update:
1 red LEFT
blue is SOLD


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I understand the 1st (smaller) Red Haddoni sold within 15mins of store opening and the Blue about 1/2 hour after. The remaining Greens are Big and Fat. There's a really cool school of Domino Damsels and one huge Striped Black and White Damsel schooling in the anemones. Very cool looking.


----------

